

John Carmack on the Mac App Store - steveklabnik
http://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/28514605570#

======
jollojou
I remember when I purchased a shareware version of the first Doom. I ordered
it by sending a post card to a Finnish game retailer. After a week or two, I
received a few diskettes. I was thrilled: a new game was just delivered to my
home!

